# Caliper modification



## Niki (1 Jul 2007)

Good day 

On the post "router table fence setting" and the "Lo-tech TS blade alignment", I used some kind of modified caliper.

I would like to share with you the way I made it.

Regards
niki

```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Caliper/C01mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Caliper/C02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Caliper/C03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Caliper/C04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Caliper/C05a.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Caliper/C06.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Caliper/C07.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Caliper/C08mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Caliper/C09.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Caliper/C10.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Caliper/C11.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Caliper/C12.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Green (1 Jul 2007)

High five!


----------

